# Looking at used tractor how many hours is to many



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am looking for a 75is Hp new or used utility tractor really would like to buy a used pre emission tractor with low hours but most are selling for about what a new one with warranty are selling for. So I guess I have decided to buy new or a 10-20 year old tractor I have found a 15 year old 75hp cab case tractor with a hydraulic shutte loader 4wd with 3k hours at the dealer that was on a cattle farm used for hay and feeding for a really good price as it has always sat out side and is faded it has a few small issues I can already see like bad tie rods and a hydraulic leak by the PTO. How many hours do theses tractors go before major issues start like engines, clutches, trans and stuff i really don’t want to buy somebody else’s problems.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

As a chore tractor it could be nearing clutch life. Most hay tractors planting light tillage and the like go nearly 20k hours easily. Feeding, mixer, manure cleanup, and loader use have their clutches beat to hell but will still get over 10k hours before trans and engine work are necessary. That's central NY figures. Your mileage may vary


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Seems like in the 7500 hour range major things start to show up. It depends a lot on what model tractor and how it was used and maintained. What model Case IH are you looking at?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry it is a JX1075C


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am a green guy and don't know anything about Case. However, if it doesn't have a wet clutch and reverser, I don't want it for a loader tractor. Between my dad and me, we ran to clutches out of a JD5300 with a loader as a chore tractor in less than 3600 hrs. Had wet clutches ever since.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hayman1 said:


> I am a green guy and don't know anything about Case. However, if it doesn't have a wet clutch and reverser, I don't want it for a loader tractor. Between my dad and me, we ran to clutches out of a JD5300 with a loader as a chore tractor in less than 3600 hrs. Had wet clutches ever since.


It has a wet clutch i don't want a tractor with a dry clutch do to lots of loader work.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

3000 hours is a good 'age.' I would avoid anything with 7k+ hrs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IMO, the previous owners' operating & maintenance practices mean more than hours.

A well cared for 8,000 hr tractor could be in better shape than an abused 3,000hr tractor.

Ask the selling dealer if they'll let you talk to the previous owner (or if its a tractor sold by owner, talk to him and try to get a feel for his maintenance practices). Look at the filters-see if there's hours written on them. Spend hours, not minutes going over the tractor. Ignore the excitement of buying and be very critical of the tractor. Take a written list of the most important things to look at. Take lots of photos and look at them when you have down time. Look for leaks on the ground. Shift through every gear, test the PTO loader, etc.

Leaving a tractor outside is not the best sign of a good maintainer and operating practices, but it's not a deal breaker, either. It could be stored outside and very well maintained.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> IMO, the previous owners' operating & maintenance practices mean more than hours.
> 
> A well cared for 8,000 hr tractor could be in better shape than an abused 3,000hr tractor.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. Sound advice!

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just bought a used tractor last month. Went over it at nauseum and then some. I went inside and told the sales manager I would buy this unit IF: All fluid filters changed with name brand filters and gave him a list of small BS items that were broken.

Before I did all that, I asked him who owned the tractor and if he had any service records. Turned out he had all the service records because they were the servicing dealer. I liked that a lot. I think buying a used tractor from the selling dealer is a plus. The records were pretty extensive. Turns out he was a rich guy and the dealer went to his farm to service the tractor with regularity. Anything broken was fixed the right way. Tractor was clean and straight. Loader bucket was 100% perfect, which tells me it wasn't used for dirt work or snow removal.

I also told him I wanted free delivery (75 miles) and asked him to sell at $2,500 below asking price. He agreed, we shook hands and then I was satisfied.

Be TOUGH with the sales department and offer below what your "real" budget is, because TRUST ME, there will be unexpected problems, so you might as well get as much savings and "freebees" up front as you can. All they can do is say "no". Get up out of the chair and walk out towards your truck. You'll laugh at how fast they follow you out. 

Once you get a "bad deal", its nearly impossible to change it. If you get a GREAT deal, at least youre ahead of the game if a repair happens later.


----------

